# Paint for Loft



## odre80 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi.

My name is Francisco. I write from Spain.

I´m building a loft with wood OSB3.

What is the best paint to paint my loft from the outside?

Sorry for my bad English.

Thank you.


----------

